# O Portugal/ No Portugal



## GabrielH

Olá pessoal,

em Portugal, o artigo é usado antes do nome Portugal ou não se usa? Aqui no Brasil não se usa mas parece que lá sim. Estou na dúvida. Em Portugal as pessoas dizem e escrevem "No Portugal" e " O Portugal obteve alguns territórios na América do Sul.", "as populações que foram para o Portugal"? 

Obrigado!


----------



## Carfer

Não, de forma alguma. _'Portugal_' nunca leva artigo, salvo num caso: quando podemos figuradamente falar de vários "Portugais": '_o Portugal rural_' por contraposição ao '_Portugal urbano_', por exemplo.


----------



## GabrielH

Precisava muito da confirmação de alguém daí. Muito obrigado, Carfer!


----------



## Guigo

Alguns outros países não levam artigo: Israel, Cuba, El Salvador (artigo no nome?), Honduras, Angola, Moçambique.

Não sei o motivo, talvez histórico ou eufônico ou ambos. Também não sei se esta ausência de artigos vale para Portugal.


----------



## Carfer

Guigo said:


> Alguns outros países não levam artigo: Israel, Cuba, El Salvador (artigo no nome?), Honduras, Angola, Moçambique.
> 
> Não sei o motivo, talvez histórico ou eufônico ou ambos. Também não sei se esta ausência de artigos vale para Portugal.



Completamente, se bem que haja algumas pequenas divergências entre o português do Brasil e o de Portugal (por exemplo, Chipre não tem artigo em Portugal)


----------



## guihenning

Só por curiosidade, onde se leram esses exemplos com artigo antes de Portugal?
Pessoalmente, acho o artigo tão inconcebível que até em francês eu ponho querendo não pôr, e quando leio « _Le_ _Portugal_; _du_ _Portugal_ » parece deslocadíssimo, embora nessa língua seja de rigor.


----------



## pfaa09

Carfer said:


> '_o Portugal rural_' por contraposição ao '_Portugal urbano_'


Ou, para dar corpo ao outro exemplo do título: "No Portugal de há 20 anos não se podia fazer o que se faz hoje".
É uma construção perfeitamente normal em Portugal.


----------



## guihenning

Sim, também no Brasil.


----------



## GabrielH

guihenning said:


> Só por curiosidade, onde se leram esses exemplos com artigo antes de Portugal?


Oi, Guihenning
antes de perguntar aqui no fórum, eu tinha feito uma pesquisa no Google e se não me engano tinha achado algum exemplo. Mas fiquei com essa dúvida realmente pois falo com italianos que falam português, e diversas vezes, eu os vi escrever "o Portugal" e eu pensava que estivessem usando a variante europeia. No entanto, agora vejo que não é nada mais que um erro causado pelo italiano.


----------



## ianis

Tenho ideia, pelo menos intuitivamente, de que o Chipre e as Honduras levam artigo.


----------



## Carfer

No português europeu '_as Honduras_', sem dúvida. Quanto a Chipre, e ao contrário do que parece comummente suceder no Brasil, creio que não costuma levar artigo. Sobre o assunto, diz o Ciberdúvidas:



> Tendo como referência estes dados, verificamos que, se usarmos a regra geral, para os países emprega-se o artigo definido. Assim, como não é um nome terminado em -*a* (geralmente, feminino), mas em -*e* mudo, *Chipre* é um nome masculino. *Escreve-se «Chipre», sem artigo definido*, conforme se encontra se encontra registado nos dicionários de referência: «referente a Chipre», «natural ou habitante de Chipre» (_Dicionário da Língua Portuguesa_ da Porto Editora, disponível na Infopédia; cf. também _Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa_ e _Dicionário Houaiss_).»1
> (...)
> 1 Embora se ateste o uso de artigo definido com Chipre («o natural do Chipre», «a ilha do Chipre») no _Grande Dicionário da Língua Portuguesa_, publicado em 2010 pela Porto Editora, o confronto com outros dicionários sugere que terá havido um lapso do lexicógrafo. Esta impressão sai reforçada, quando se encontra noutra definição do referido dicionário, uma ocorrência de Chipre sem artigo definido, já de acordo com o padrão de uso atestado noutras fontes. «No/em Chipre», «em Almada», «em Corroios» - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## ianis

Obrigado, de qualquer maneira e por alguma razão que me escapa tenho dificuldade em não colocar o artigo, talvez porque no uso comum apareça regularmente com o artigo.


----------



## ianis

Para dar outro exemplo penso que no uso corrente Aragão não leva artigo mas na História de Portugal do Alexandre Herculano aparece com artigo. Talvez porque esteja implícito o reino de Aragão, não sei.


----------



## Carfer

ianis said:


> Para dar outro exemplo penso que no uso corrente Aragão não leva artigo mas na História de Portugal do Alexandre Herculano aparece com artigo. Talvez porque esteja implícito o reino de Aragão, não sei.


Pois não, não leva. Em Herculano comprova-se alguma oscilação no uso ou omissão do artigo, mas mesmo ele escreve com muito maior frequência '_d'Aragão_' ou '_de Aragão_', me parece.


----------



## ianis

É como dizes Carfer e depois de indagar descobri que além de Chipre existem vários países que não levam artigo e desconhecia.


----------



## Carlos J. Franco

Bem a conversa começou no artigo " No Portugal" depois "le Portugal" e todos esses disparates , e já vamos no Chipre  é uma questão de lingua   em PORTUGUÊS  diz-se  em Portugal    pq é masculino    na lingua portuguesa ate  porque nao se diz (plo menos os portugueses que são aqueles que falam a lingua) não dizem no Portugal , é empregue o artigo  "em"  artigo esse que nao existe em nenhuma outra lingua plo menos com o mesmo significado e nao vale a pena explicar a eles o que é, assim como a palavra saudade que nem sequer existe no vocabolario de nenhuma lingua.Portanto estarem a explicar a alguem (que nao seja PT)  o que significa, os artigos as preposições a alguem que não seja portugues, esqueçam
nao vai dar  (como dizem os nossos amigos brasileiros).Por essa razão a nossa lingua é tão especial como nós somos,Somos Portugueses e só nós entendemos o que é ser Português.

tenho dito  
desculpem lá a minha ignorancia se me enganei


----------



## Carlos J. Franco

Desculpem lá mas esqueci dos nossos irmão *B*rasileiros, pq tb falam portugues, assim como os nossos irmão Angolanos, Moçambicanos, Guineenses, Timorenses,Goeses  etc etc etc.

bem Ajam


----------



## ianis

Carlos J. Franco said:


> Bem a conversa começou no artigo " No Portugal" depois "le Portugal" e todos esses disparates , e já vamos no Chipre  é uma questão de lingua   em PORTUGUÊS  diz-se  em Portugal    pq é masculino    na lingua portuguesa ate  porque nao se diz (plo menos os portugueses que são aqueles que falam a lingua) não dizem no Portugal , é empregue o artigo  "em"  artigo esse que nao existe em nenhuma outra lingua plo menos com o mesmo significado e nao vale a pena explicar a eles o que é, assim como a palavra saudade que nem sequer existe no vocabolario de nenhuma lingua.


Longing e nostalgia (inglês) não servem?


----------

